

Man begins second week trapped 3000 feet underground in cave - Mz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/10900044/Most-expensive-rescue-in-German-history-as-man-begins-second-week-trapped-3000-feet-underground-in-cave.html

======
Mz
The original headline is more than 80 characters and is _Most expensive rescue
in German history as man begins second week trapped 3000 feet underground in
cave_. The man who is injured is a researcher who was researching drainage
systems in these caves. He is also one of the people who originally discovered
this complex of caves.

Excerpt:

 _So arduous is the journey ahead that different teams of rescuers will work
in relay stages to bring the victim to the surface.

Cave rescue is highly specialised, and teams have converged across the Alps
from Switzerland, Austria and Italy to help._

